# Resident Evil 5 PC Official Benchmark and Release Date



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

Step right up!

Get your Resident Evil 5 benchmark right here folks!



> The PC edition of zombastic action game Resident Evil 5 will arrive in North America on September 14 and Europe on September 18, developer Capcom announced today.
> Enhancements over the previous Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 editions include support for Nvidia's GeForce 3D Vision hardware, higher resolutions, new costumes and a "new and improved mercenaries mode with three times as many enemies."
> 
> 
> ...



Link

Source


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 16, 2009)

been waiting for this for over a year, cant wait


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)

ow ye this is the hammer,i will try it out,see if i can play it,because i got it preodered.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)

got 25.5 average and C grade for max setting gameplay on 1680x1050


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 16, 2009)

Arciks said:


> got 25.5 average and C grade for max setting gameplay on 1680x1050



On the system listed in your specs? Ouch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

Arciks said:


> got 25.5 average and C grade for max setting gameplay on 1680x1050



Holy shit! There is no hope for me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> On the system listed in your specs? Ouch.



yes its for system listed on my profile ,but this could be not optimized game yet ,maybe they will optimize it.Or its because of ati videocard,because all logos in game was nvidia based


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 16, 2009)

i got B in the variable benchmark all settings max and 8xaa 1680x1050 overall avg 45fps 


BUT.............


the 3rd area is what killed the frames big time i was averaging 19fps in that area for some reason but it didnt look any more demanding than the others. The other areas i was averaging 90-45fps.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be interested to see how my rig handles the benchmark then... I've got my CPU at 3.75GHz and my RAM at 1410MHz so hopefully that'll aid me. 

However, I'm unable to download this until I sleep as the weather is crippling my net connection. Stupid crappy (rural) England!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

Can someone post screens?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## IINexusII (Jul 16, 2009)

the third area really killed the score 

this is with no vsync, 4xaa everything else maxed dx10


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

How about some screens of the bench in progress?


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice....downloading now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 16, 2009)

I ran the variable version first and I must say, the guy that is playing it, fucking sucks. It drove me crazy watching it. 

I tried to capture a screen but the damn thing just kept copying a black screen so I said the hell with it. 

I get 70.8 FPS with the variable. I get 66.2FPS with the fixed. Everything is running stock on my computer currently.

Settings are 1920x1200, 8x AA, no vsync, everything else on high.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about some screens of the bench in progress?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice I'll have to dl tonight! Thanks Mailman(would have thought I'd never have said that  )


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Step right up!
> 
> Get your Resident Evil 5 benchmark right here folks!
> 
> ...



You are the man... you are THE MAIL MAN! 

(dunno why i thought that was funny)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2009)

_MALE_ MAN!

Wait, that's not funny either.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> _MALE_ MAN!
> 
> Wait, that's not funny either.



Its a lot better than the jokes he gives!
Ill try it HOPEFULLY its not another resident evil 4 PC which was HORRIBLY buggy and slow. looks buggy because it runs fine on the consoles and dosnt look that different from those screen shots.


Played it on xbox 360 its slow paced and 1 play through is about all i could do
its been out for a while on ps3 and xbox 360.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Its a lot better than the jokes he gives!
> Ill try it HOPEFULLY its not another resident evil 4 PC which was HORRIBLY buggy and slow. looks buggy because it runs fine on the consoles and dosnt look that different from those screen shots.
> 
> 
> ...



My jokes are funny. They might be a little above your head maybe?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

this game runs and looks amazing - wow... not even in SLI and it does great.

im getting 96FPS avg maxxed at 1680x1050 on a single gtx260 192.  Textures are so sharp.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 16, 2009)

Benchmarks at this point are moot IMO. Nuff said.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Resident_NvidiaOnly.jpg
> Benchmarks at this point are moot. Nuff said.



Not according to newtekie1 :shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 16, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Resident_NvidiaOnly.jpg
> Benchmarks at this point are moot IMO. Nuff said.



At least it gives us a preview of how it will run


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not according to newtekie1 :shadedshu




Well I am not going to say that no one should use it but it's obvious what that pic is implying.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes... another nvidia game


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

look at it this way... next month (or whenever AMD decides to release drivers) this game will run like butter on just about anything.

thank god its not like gta IV.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 16, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> On the system listed in your specs? Ouch.



Kinda makes you respect the Xbox 360 doesn't it? Will they have mouse support this time, or is it pad only?


----------



## r9 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks amazing and runs like crap. I`m going to play it even if it goes 1 FPS.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> this game runs and looks amazing - wow... not even in SLI and it does great.
> 
> im getting 96FPS avg maxxed at 1680x1050 on a single gtx260 192.  Textures are so sharp.



on variable or fixed? that looks like fixed to me, no way can your rig on 1 gtx 260 hit that on variable, what aa are you running ?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

The game runs fine with me with 16XAA. This is with the cpu and gpu at stock.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2009)

I got 73fps average on the variable test with 4x AA 1920x1080. But I don't know how to screen cap it. Prntscrn just shows a black screen.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got 73fps average on the variable test with 4x AA 1920x1080. But I don't know how to screen cap it. Prntscrn just shows a black screen.



I've set fraps to scroll lock to avoid issues like that.


----------



## Evo85 (Jul 17, 2009)

My result at 2XAA/1440X900/V synch off/Frame cap off/Motion Blur On/ and all other settings at high.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy shit! There is no hope for me.



and this is why I stick to console gaming now 

(sorry, I couldnt resist lol)

Its a piss take if its going to take so much power to run this game on a PC when it runs nice enough on the 360 & PS3


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 17, 2009)

This better have bloody mouse support unlike RE4... I ain't using a controller for a PC game.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> and this is why I stick to console gaming now
> 
> (sorry, I couldnt resist lol)
> 
> Its a piss take if its going to take so much power to run this game on a PC when it runs nice enough on the 360 & PS3



The game runs amazing. Even in DX10 at 16xAA it runs incredibly well.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The game runs amazing. Even in DX10 at 16xAA it runs incredibly well.



Yeah its seems to be real nice on the nvidia hardware.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

mine runs on at 4x AA and full AF at 96 avg Variable DX10 - and thats with my screen saver popping up in the middle and WCG starting to crank for half a minute until I moved the mouse again... hrmmm maybe it is using SLI after all - I ran it with the visual indicators and nothing popped up so I assumed it was running with it off.

How do you take screenshots again?


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

Seems to run smooth enough.
Heres my results.


----------



## kylzer (Jul 17, 2009)

Its some file to edit cause i think it only starts running with 2 cores or something so i hear.

JobThread=1 to 2 in config.ini

2 for dual
4 for quads
7/8 for i7 depending if u have HT on


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL asylum... you're CPU bottlenecked by a q9650 at 4.2Ghz  - I say nvidia did a good job with this one.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea the game looks like it will get boring fast though.
Maybe it will get better as the levels progress.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 17, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Its some file to edit cause i think it only starts running with 2 cores or something so i hear.
> 
> JobThread=1 to 2 in config.ini
> 
> ...




cant seem to find this file, were is it?


----------



## KH0UJ (Jul 17, 2009)

hopefully i can play it on my specs, im really addicted to it, from RE1,2,3,code red veronica, RE gunsurvivor, RE4, damn that`s addictive


Edit: even if its 800X600 will do, as long as I can play it


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> hopefully i can play it on my specs, im really addicted to it, from RE1,2,3,code red veronica, RE gunsurvivor, RE4, damn that`s addictive
> 
> 
> Edit: even if its 800X600 will do, as long as I can play it



I think you'll be more than fine - you have a super OC'd G80, still a great card.  Download the bench - what do you get?


----------



## scope54 (Jul 17, 2009)

so i was playing around with the config and put everything on high (specifically HDR and job thread)
and i got this:
....well i dont want to install FRAPS and i couldnt just print screen a photo, needless to say i got a C but the interesting thing i found was the use ARGB16F and 1680x1050x64

oh and i kept task manager open while it was running, and it barely even scratched my cpu, (maybe 10% on each core).


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jul 17, 2009)

nc find... DL'ing now will post bench later


----------



## kylzer (Jul 17, 2009)

MadClown said:


> cant seem to find this file, were is it?



Don't have a clue i just dump random information sometimes


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

i  have no interest in the benchmark yet, but i'm subscribing just for updates on the game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ran the test in DX10 mode with max AA (QX16) @1680x1050, Variable test with Average FPS of 65.
Tried to printscreen but i got a black pic :/.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 17, 2009)

For anyone who doesn't have a rig at the moment and just wants to see the benchmark in motion here it is -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_KGAtb7CJA


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 17, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Seems to run smooth enough.
> Heres my results.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090716/RE5DX9 2009-07-16 20-02-01-38601.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090716/RE5DX9 2009-07-16 20-04-28-10.jpg
> ...



It looks superb m8


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

seems to me on games that have the nvidia logo in are actually optimised for nvidia cards and its not just marketing which is BS 

Fed up of firing up games and having to see that BS theres no way my rig shouldn't be able to run this maxxed with no slowdown :shadedshu

And whats with area 3? apart from that it runs smooth as butter, meh i'll still get it when it comes out


----------



## JC316 (Jul 17, 2009)

1680x1050, DX10, No AA, no motion blur = 40.1FPS
1680x1050 DX10, 8xAA, Full Motion blur = 38.7FPS.

Sucker is definitely designed for Nvidia. I probably won't get this game. I played through it twice on the 360 with a friend, once on Normal and once on Veteran. Pro mode is impossible, worse than Halo 2 legendary mode. Honestly, I tried playing single player and it sucks, it was made for Co-op.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

they better have coop on PC worked out...


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

are the frames dropping like mad (19-20fps) on area 3 for anyone else ? hmm maybe time to update drivers 

And whats the release date ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Two things I can confirm about this game.

1. It's Nvidia biased. No arguing this. I hope drivers will fix this.
2. It doesn't run in crossfire. 

Whats sad is the hardware you need to run a console port. Lazy ass developers.


----------



## DavyGT (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2. It doesn't run in crossfire.



Have you tried the renaming trick, where you rename it the .exe to crysis.exe to enable Crossfire? 
Been waiting for this for a while after playing the demo on 360. Not gonna let crappy performance stop me now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

DavyGT said:


> Have you tried the renaming trick, where you rename it the .exe to crysis.exe to enable Crossfire?
> Been waiting for this for a while after playing the demo on 360. Not gonna let crappy performance stop me now.



That only works with the same engine. From what I can see this one uses the same engine as Devil May Cry 4. I could be mistaken. If so Ill rename it that tonight and see if I get a better bench.

Edit: Did anyone notice a lot of "flicker" in the shadows and such?


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Two things I can confirm about this game.
> 
> 1. It's Nvidia biased. No arguing this. I hope drivers will fix this.
> 2. It doesn't run in crossfire.
> ...



This game is not released yet, it's normal for this game to be optimized for NVIDIA cards "_first_", this problem will be fixed with new drivers from AMD when the game came out.
Crossfire don't work with new games are normal things, the game need a profile or it would only run on 1 GPU (default settings for all unknow programs).


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Two things I can confirm about this game.
> 
> 1. It's Nvidia biased. No arguing this. I hope drivers will fix this.
> 2. It doesn't run in crossfire.
> ...



I get 136+FPS average and crossfireX is working for me in this bench.Ran at DX10.1920x1080 AA off. Motion blur off.Everything high.

Running it now with AA maxed and motion blur on.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 17, 2009)

a much much faster download link

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_re5_downloads.html

and this benchmark seriously likes nvidia cards if you get my drift


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

KainXS said:


> a much much faster download link
> 
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_re5_downloads.html
> 
> and this benchmark seriously likes nvidia cards if you get my drift



Thats already been established. 



DRDNA said:


> I get 136+FPS average and crossfireX is working for me in this bench.Ran at DX10.1920x1080 AA off. Motion blur off.Everything high.
> 
> Running it now with AA maxed and motion blur on.



Then something is odd. Some of us get crappy results and some get great results with similar rigs. I wonder what the deciding factor is with ATI cards. Could it be x2 runs better than two separate cards? My buddy has the same exact rig as mine but with only one 4850 and he got two more FPS than I did. Weird.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

54.6FPS/ DX10/AAx8/Motion blur on/everything on high/1920x1080/variable/hard hit in area 3 10fps ish/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

mailman: different drivers? some people are on the 8.7 betas, some are on older.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mailman: different drivers? some people are on the 8.7 betas, some are on older.



My buddy is running everything identical to mine. Are any of you guys with the high results on ATI cards using the beta drivers?


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mailman: different drivers? some people are on the 8.7 betas, some are on older.



I am using the 9.7 RC ..actually I think its RC3.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My buddy is running everything identical to mine. Are any of you guys with the high results on ATI cards using the beta drivers?



nah i havent tried. just pointing out that drivers may be related.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nah i havent tried. just pointing out that drivers may be related.



FYI I got a "B" with a 46.5 fps roughly on fixed and varied.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My buddy is running everything identical to mine. Are any of you guys with the high results on ATI cards using the beta drivers?



Mailman tell me what cats your using and i will test with them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Mailman tell me what cats your using and i will test with them.



The last official release on the ATI website. I'm not at home so I cant give you a version number.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

alright ..thats cats 9.6..Give me a few minutes to uninstall 9.7's and install 9.6 and bench.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> alright ..thats cats 9.6..Give me a few minutes to uninstall 9.7's and install 9.6 and bench.



So you are running the beta. That could very well be it. Also thanks a lot for doing this man. Thats cool of ya


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Using Cat 9.6 No Crossfire At All*

With a 4850 X2 and 4850 there is no difference in performance with crossfire on or off but with crossfire on the textures flickered like crazy. Well 9.7 should be here real soon.

Anyhow max detail directx 10 with 8X FSAA yields 38 FPS @ 1920 * 1200.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> With a 4850 X2 and 4850 there is no difference in performance with crossfire on or off but with crossfire on the textures flickered like crazy. Well 9.7 should be here real soon.
> 
> Anyhow max detail directx 10 with 8X FSAA yields 38 FPS @ 1920 * 1200.



Thats the same exact results I got. HAS to be the driver.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

yea theres something not right in area 3, my fps drops to 19 and doesnt go above 20. it is seriousley nvidia biased, game devs can suck my balls, as if a gtx 250 can actually beat out a 4890


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 17, 2009)

*When drivers come out after the game.......*



InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> yea theres something not right in area 3, my fps drops to 19 and doesnt go above 20. it is seriousley nvidia biased, game devs can suck my balls, as if a gtx 250 can actually beat out a 4890



Hopefully we will get representative performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where is newtekie1 to defend his beloved Nvidia?


----------



## KainXS (Jul 17, 2009)

just to show that this game runs good on budget pc's with well . . .  nvidia cards

an old 8800GS at 1600x900 and 16XAA







dx10 got 34 fps though

it ran like **** on my 4870x2 though, lazy port


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it's a DX10 bug. ATI guy's, run the benchmark in DX9 and watch it fly. Scenes 3 and 4 are buggy in both DX9 and DX10. Or it's just a buggy benchmark.


----------



## thesonglessbird (Jul 17, 2009)

Lazy port perhaps, but at least Capcom haven't abandoned PC gaming and even seem to care enough to throw in extra features (the extra shaders in SFIV, DX10 support etc). Gotta respect them a bit for that.


----------



## js01 (Jul 17, 2009)

The game runs much better in dx9, but I think we should all be used to that by now.
1920x1200 dx9 no aa




dx9 8xaa




dx10 no aa


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

js01 said:


> The game runs much better in dx9, but I think we should all be used to that by now.
> 1920x1200 dx9 no aa
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090717/RE5DX9 2009-07-17 11-26-22-99.jpg
> dx9 8xaa
> ...



what drivers are you using ? you dont seem to have the area 3 slow down what a lot of people are experiencing


----------



## KainXS (Jul 17, 2009)

js01 said:


> The game runs much better in dx9, but I think we should all be used to that by now.
> 1920x1200 dx9 no aa
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090717/RE5DX9 2009-07-17 11-26-22-99.jpg
> dx9 8xaa
> ...



thats normal for dx10, theres always a 5 -10 hit in fps vs dx9 - 10 pretty much


----------



## js01 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm using the 9.7 whql, I found them over on guru3d forums.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

js01 said:


> I'm using the 9.7 whql, I found them over on guru3d forums.



9.7 seem to be the answer. DRDNA is going to do a run with the last official release from ATI using 9.6 and post his results soon. That will answer us all 100%.

However I am positive already that this is a driver issue. I mean how in the hell is a 260 getting better FPS than duel OC 4850's in crossfire.

Out of curiosity does anyone know what engine this thing runs? Is it the same as Lost planet and DMC4? The shadows look identical to DMC4.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 17, 2009)

*It looks like DMC4 to me*



TheMailMan78 said:


> 9.7 seem to be the answer. DRDNA is going to do a run with the last official release from ATI using 9.6 and post his results soon. That will answer us all 100%.
> 
> However I am positive already that this is a driver issue. I mean how in the hell is a 260 getting better FPS than duel OC 4850's in crossfire.
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know what engine this thing runs? Is it the same as Lost planet and DMC4? The shadows look identical to DMC4.



I also ran the benchmark in DirectX9 mode with crossfire on and got 67.4 FPS. It is just a driver issue. Rest assured 9.7 will change things.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 9.7 seem to be the answer. DRDNA is going to do a run with the last official release from ATI using 9.6 and post his results soon. That will answer us all 100%.
> 
> However I am positive already that this is a driver issue. I mean how in the hell is a 260 getting better FPS than duel OC 4850's in crossfire.
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know what engine this thing runs? Is it the same as Lost planet and DMC4? The shadows look identical to DMC4.



im running 9.7 and still get the dreadful slow framerate in area 3


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where is newtekie1 to defend his beloved Nvidia?



Funny thing is, the first machine I ran this bench on was my HD4890...

It is sad that you are such a fanboy, that anyone who even hints at ATi's faults or hints that nVidia might have done something better than ATi, you instantly label _them_ the fanboy and can't stop going on about it...

I don't favor either, I am more than able to spot the flaws in both companies when they are there, unlike you who believes ATi can do no wrong.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 17, 2009)

KainXS said:


> a much much faster download link
> 
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_re5_downloads.html
> 
> and this benchmark seriously likes nvidia cards if you get my drift



THANK YOU!!! Seriously, this needs to be added to the original post.  Fileshack had me capped at 125kbps Dl'ing now at 1MBps.    Thnks!


----------



## powerspec (Jul 17, 2009)

Running on a GTX 295 with the lastest beta drivers. 190.38
No AA or blur.
Wont let me take a screenshot using print screen so this is the best I can do. (I've bet someone has all ready said how to, I just haven't read all the post yet.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> ATi can do no wrong.



ATI are great. its AMD who suck. see first link in my sig.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 17, 2009)

I found out the terrible slow down in area 3 is an AA bug, turned aa off and was running at 70 fps avg. Going to try to force AA through CCC and see how that goes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Funny thing is, the first machine I ran this bench on was my HD4890...
> 
> It is sad that you are such a fanboy, that anyone who even hints at ATi's faults or hints that nVidia might have done something better than ATi, you instantly label _them_ the fanboy and can't stop going on about it...
> 
> I don't favor either, I am more than able to spot the flaws in both companies when they are there, unlike you who believes ATi can do no wrong.



No smarty pants. You are wrong. As a matter of fact I've been talking about building an i7 rig with SLI. Look around. What I've been saying all this time is "The way its meant to be played" crap was proof the game was optimized for Nvidia and in the process screwed over ATI. 

You always said no. There is no conspiracy. But this little bench proves it. THATS what I'm talking about......fanboy.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2009)

All settings are on and max, AA C16XQ


----------



## KainXS (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No smarty pants. You are wrong. As a matter of fact I've been talking about building an i7 rig with SLI. Look around. What I've been saying all this time is "The way its meant to be played" crap was proof the game was optimized for Nvidia and in the process screwed over ATI.
> 
> You always said no. There is no conspiracy. But this little bench proves it. THATS what I'm talking about......fanboy.



he's gotta point, nvidia is all over the installer and the game


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

yes its SO TERRIBLE that drivers arent optimised for a GAME THAT ISNT OUT YET.
The low FPS is KILLING my ability to play nothing.

Please quiet down on the fanboy crap... its funnier to read about people calling this game racist.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 17, 2009)

Crossfired 1gb 4870s @ 1920x1080 No aa/motion blur off everything else high: 110 FPS Grade S

Haven't tried disabling crossfire yet. I also get a bit of texture flickering here and there. Did a run with 8X AA and motion blur (forgot to write down the score), BUT I only got that slowdown in the 3rd scene with aa and blur on, with it off all scenes were roughly the same.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG I love this game Im trying it out for sure.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No smarty pants. You are wrong. As a matter of fact I've been talking about building an i7 rig with SLI. Look around. What I've been saying all this time is "The way its meant to be played" crap was proof the game was optimized for Nvidia and in the process screwed over ATI.
> 
> You always said no. There is no conspiracy. But this little bench proves it. THATS what I'm talking about......fanboy.



And like most all Steam/Valve games arent optimized to run on ATI cards?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> And like most all Steam/Valve games arent optimized to run on ATI cards?



since HL2, they arent. Its been an even playing field for some time now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes its SO TERRIBLE that drivers arent optimised for a GAME THAT ISNT OUT YET.
> The low FPS is KILLING my ability to play nothing.
> 
> Please quiet down on the fanboy crap... its funnier to read about people calling this game racist.



What fun would the thread be without some nerd rage?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No smarty pants. You are wrong. As a matter of fact I've been talking about building an i7 rig with SLI. Look around. What I've been saying all this time is "The way its meant to be played" crap was proof the game was optimized for Nvidia and in the process screwed over ATI.
> 
> You always said no. There is no conspiracy. But this little bench proves it. THATS what I'm talking about......fanboy.



There is no conspiracy, a conspiracy implies that there is an attempted cover up.  I think the exact opposite is true, nVidia makes it perfectly clear what is going on.

TWIMTBP is exactly what you say it is, nVidia putting money into game development to help optimize the game for their hardware.  Developement costs money, and if a company is willing to pay for the developement time to optimize the games for their hardware, there is nothing wrong with that.

There is no "screwed over ATi" crap involved.  Nothing is stopping ATi from doing the same, except for ATi themselves.  They don't want to pay for the time game developers put into optimizing games for their hardware, then they don't get optimized games.  It is as simple as that.  There is no conspiracy.

ATi does have a similar program "Get in the Game", but they don't actually put any funding towards it.  ATi is screwing themselves, don't try to blame it on nVidia.  What makes you a fanboy is that you jump to blame nVidia for ATi's shortcoming as quickly as possible, and anyone that even hints at ATi's shortcomings you instantly label a fanboy when it is you who is a fanboy.

Now you might have a point if nVidia was paying devs to reduce performance on ATi cards, but that isn't the case.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

DAM FAN BOYS....LMAO!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Now you might have a point if nVidia was paying devs to reduce performance on ATi cards, but that isn't the case.


It's not? Then explain this benchmark? Tap dance all you want. Call me whatever you want. But these number don't lie.



Asylum said:


> DAM FAN BOYS....LMAO!!



Its fun isnt it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It's not? Then explain this benchmark? Tap dance all you want. Call me whatever you want. But these number don't lie.



Not optimized =/= purposely reducing performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Not optimized =/= purposely reducing performance.



Dude just admit your wrong. You would get a lot more respect from me.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

Bad news mailman ...I get this with 9.6 cats 166+FPS average .Ran at DX10.1920x1080 AA off. Motion blur off.Everything high.Thats a 30FPS Increase.

Running it now with AA maxed and motion blur on.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just admit your wrong. You would get a lot more respect from me.



But I'm not wrong, you are.

NVidia doesn't pay devs to purposely reduce performance on ATi cards.  The game runs however it runs on ATi hardware, while the game is optimized for nVidia.  NVidia gets better performance out of the deal, while ATi gets the same performance it would get if the game wasn't part of TWIMTBP.

And why would I care about respect from someone that I have no respect for myself?

You want to blame ATi's poor performance on nVidia.  Why not place the blame in the proper places?  Why not blame the devs for it?  Why not blame ATi for not having optimized drivers yet?


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

I think both of you are right in different ways.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just admit your wrong. You would get a lot more respect from me.



What newtekie is saying is that because ati didn't pay capcom to optimise the game they are shooting themselves in the foot. They do have the option to do so but then again I get the idea that by accepting nvidia's offer they locked out ATi, although that's just an idea nothing factual. I do hope the actual game runs well on ATi cards though because it would be considered a successful port just like devil may cry 4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> But I'm not wrong, you are.
> 
> NVidia doesn't pay devs to purposely reduce performance on ATi cards.  The game runs however it runs on ATi hardware, while the game is optimized for nVidia.  NVidia gets better performance out of the deal, while ATi gets the same performance it would get if the game wasn't part of TWIMTBP.
> 
> ...


Sad. Truly sad. You just cannot accept Nvidia is playing dirty. Have fun in your bubble.



DrPepper said:


> What newtekie is saying is that because ati didn't pay capcom to optimise the game they are shooting themselves in the foot. They do have the option to do so but then again I get the idea that by accepting nvidia's offer they locked out ATi, although that's just an idea nothing factual. I do hope the actual game runs well on ATi cards though because it would be considered a successful port just like devil may cry 4.


What that turns into is a bidding war. Its the same style practices that got Intel in trouble with the EU. Just on a smaller scale.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 17, 2009)

back on subject

1x 4870x2 no aa no blur all high







2x 4870x2 no aa no blur all high


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie is definitely not wrong... LOL.  No point in crying angry tears of nerdrage because ATI hasn't released drivers for AA yet OR A CFX profile.  "Conspiracy" haha... wtf

playing dirty? if it wasnt for nvidia this game would be *CONSOLE ONLY* like many many other great games.  Say thanks and wait a week till ATI gets the driver out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sad. Truly sad. You just cannot accept Nvidia is playing dirty. Have fun in your bubble.



And you can't accept that they aren't.  You have not one single shred of factual evidence to prove it, yet you constantly claim it.

If nVidia was doing what you claim, the game would be unplayable on ATi hardware.  It runs just fine on ATi hardware, in fact is runs very well.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> back on subject
> 
> 1x 4870x2 no aa no blur all high
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3932/1x2.jpg
> ...



Now thats what I was expecting a 4870X2 getting twice the frame's I did with a GTX260 = 4870 1GB.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And you can't accept that they aren't.  You have not one single shred of factual evidence to prove it, yet you constantly claim it.
> 
> If nVidia was doing what you claim, the game would be unplayable on ATi hardware.  It runs just fine on ATi hardware, in fact is runs very well.



WTF it runs like shit man. 46 fps per second on my rig? COME ON!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF it runs like shit man. 46 fps per second on my rig? COME ON!



But then look at r1hyder his results seem to be exactly what I'd expect.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> back on subject
> 
> 1x 4870x2 no aa no blur all high
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3932/1x2.jpg
> ...



What drivers are you using?


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Now thats what I was expecting a 4870X2 getting twice the frame's I did with a GTX260 = 4870 1GB.



I initially ran it at 2560x1600 at 8x and it sucked, unlike most other games and benchmarks.

edit: 9.7 beta's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> But then look at r1hyder his results seem to be exactly what I'd expect.



FYI he is running 2x 4870x2. Thats 4 GPUs.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2009)

My AMD/ATi combo kills this game. I'd much rather rip out some of your tongues than infract some of you for stupid comments and flame baiting, or I may just close the thread down.. I don't know yet. The perfect solution would be if you all turn into zombies so I would have no regrets blowing your brains out with my shotgun. Keep the bitching and moaning for when the game comes out. Or go outside and do something because these old, lame, fanboyish arguments you are having must be spawned out of sheer boredom. But really, please just turn into zombies people, I have a lot of ammo.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes its SO TERRIBLE that drivers arent optimised for a GAME THAT ISNT OUT YET.
> The low FPS is KILLING my ability to play nothing.
> 
> Please quiet down on the fanboy crap... its funnier to read about people calling this game racist.



  QFT


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI he is running 2x 4870x2. Thats 4 GPUs.



Cheers I only looked at the screenshot. So it appears crossfire is brokened.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> My AMD/ATi combo kills this game. I'd much rather rip out some of your tongues than infract some of you for stupid comments and flame baiting, or I may just close the thread down.. I don't know yet. The perfect solution would be if you all turn into zombies so I would have no regrets blowing your brains out with my shotgun. Keep the bitching and moaning for when the game comes out. Or go outside and do something because these old, lame, fanboyish arguments you are having must be spawned out of sheer boredom. But really, please just turn into zombies people, I have a lot of ammo.



Sorry. I was bored. You are right. But some arguments never die. What FPS did you get?


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, crossfire is brokened. sad. tried all sorts of renaming too. no luck. Looks like it worked on scene 1 though.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Yes, crossfire is brokened. sad. tried all sorts of renaming too. no luck.



 Let's hope the game isnt brokened then


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry. I was bored. You are right. But some arguments never die. What FPS did you get?



I'm not telling anyone, I hate you all. Turn into zombies NAO!!!

Ok, I get one BILLION FPS!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Yes, crossfire is brokened. sad. tried all sorts of renaming too. no luck.



Thats a profile fix. 9.8 should have everything we need.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF it runs like shit man. 46 fps per second on my rig? COME ON!





DrPepper said:


> But then look at r1hyder his results seem to be exactly what I'd expect.



And look at Shadowfold's, his too are exactly what I would expect.

The performance issues seem to be more a driver problem, and lack of proper crossfire support.  Lacking crossfire support isn't surprising for a pre-release game, as there is no crossfire profile and hence crossfire won't work.  It will by the time the game is released.

Mailman, that means you are only running on a single HD4850, so 46FPS sounds right.



TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI he is running 2x 4870x2. Thats 4 GPUs.



The first run was a single HD4870x2, according to his post.  Crossfire scaling to 4GPUs from 2 is next to nothing obviously.  But again, that all goes back to the lack of proper crossfire profiles from ATi.  That will be fixed long before the game actually is released.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

With oficial 9.6 cats
Was 54.6 FPS now 76.6FPS/ DX10/AAx8/Motion blur on/everything on high/1920x1080/variable/was 10FPS in area 3 now 18.5fps ish/

I say that the 9.6 deals better with this bench but I found FPS higher in everything so far with the 9.6 cats.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> My AMD/ATi combo kills this game. I'd much rather rip out some of your tongues than infract some of you for stupid comments and flame baiting, or I may just close the thread down.. I don't know yet. The perfect solution would be if you all turn into zombies so I would have no regrets blowing your brains out with my shotgun. Keep the bitching and moaning for when the game comes out. Or go outside and do something because these old, lame, fanboyish arguments you are having must be spawned out of sheer boredom. But really, please just turn into zombies people, I have a lot of ammo.



Hey, themailman is the one who started trolling on the first page of this thread...


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 17, 2009)

I believe it will be fixed by then also.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm not telling anyone, I hate you all. Turn into zombies NAO!!!
> 
> Ok, I get one BILLION FPS!!!



I started it. newtekie1 I'm sorry. I was just messin with ya a little. Our opinions vary but I do respect your knowledge.



newtekie1 said:


> And look at Shadowfold's, his too are exactly what I would expect.
> 
> The performance issues seem to be more a driver problem, and lack of proper crossfire support.  Lacking crossfire support isn't surprising for a pre-release game, as there is no crossfire profile and hence crossfire won't work.  It will by the time the game is released.
> 
> ...


 I agree drivers will fix the issue. Which is what I don't understand why Nvidia would  support the "development" of the game when any issue could be fixed without forking the money up front. UNLESS they got something more in return. Proof? I have none. But neither do you. So Ill leave it at that. 

Just to let you know I'm not a fanboy. I've really been thinking about an Intel/Nvidia build lately.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree drivers will fix the issue. Which is what I don't understand why Nvidia would  support the "development" of the game when any issue could be fixed without forking the money up front. UNLESS they got something more in return. Proof? I have none. But neither do you. So Ill leave it at that.
> 
> Just to let you know I'm not a fanboy. I've really been thinking about an Intel/Nvidia build lately.



What are you talking about "when any issue could be fixed without forking the money up front"?

Nvidia gives the developers free tools to make it easier to port the game, and subsidizes part of the development to make sure that it runs great on their hardware.  Why the hell would the optimize AMD's drivers for them?  Or even attempt to optimize the game for AMD hardware?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> What are you talking about "when any issue could be fixed without forking the money up front"?
> 
> Nvidia gives the developers free tools to make it easier to port the game, and subsidizes part of the development to make sure that it runs great on their hardware.  Why the hell would the optimize AMD's drivers for them?  Or even attempt to optimize the game for AMD hardware?



You don't get what I'm saying.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't get what I'm saying.



No that wasn't meant to be rude... i really didnt understand.  What are you saying?


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That only works with the same engine. From what I can see this one uses the same engine as Devil May Cry 4. I could be mistaken. If so Ill rename it that tonight and see if I get a better bench.
> 
> Edit: Did anyone notice a lot of "flicker" in the shadows and such?



CF work in DX9 mode, DX10 got some problems and not just CF not working, test 3 runs really slow. Same problems with shadows here.

Renaming doesnt work for DX10 either.

About the engine.

"The Unreal Engine is one of the most powerful and versatile tools available for next-generation game development," said Mark Beaumont, executive vice president, officer and head of Capcom consumer software publishing in the Americas and Europe. "More than just a graphics engine, UE3 will empower the development team to create the quality experience that gamers expect from a Capcom product."

"Capcom is known for the quality and artistry of their games," said Mark Rein, vice president, Epic Games. "We're glad that Unreal Engine 3 can be a part of their creative process." 

DX9 vs DX10 (att)
Added CPU and GPU usage with EXE renamed to COJ_DX10.exe to run DX10 mode, CF enabled, but take a look at CPU usage.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> No that wasn't meant to be rude... i really didnt understand.  What are you saying?



The game will be developed no matter if Nvidia gets involved or not. There has to be a benefit to supplying development tools to Capcom other than an optimized game. Why? Because the drivers can be optimized after the game is released. Is it just to have their name in the opening credits? Or is there more to the story. This is why I have always thought Nvidia is playing dirty.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2009)

When I run the test with crossfirex disabled i get 133FPS,when I run it inabled i get 166FPS.
I say crossfire is working , it may not be scaling as well as some would like but it is working!


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game will be developed no matter if Nvidia gets involved or not. There has to be a benefit to supplying development tools to Capcom other than an optimized game. Why? Because the drivers can be optimized after the game is released. Is it just to have their name in the opening credits? Or is there more to the story. This is why I have always thought Nvidia is playing dirty.



Thing is when you looks at game benchmarks for high end cards from both sides nobody really wins. Yeah, it's a little annoying seeing "The Way it's Meant To Be Played" before I start my game on my 4890 but usually a mouse click or the ESC button will get right past that.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game will be developed no matter if Nvidia gets involved or not. There has to be a benefit to supplying development tools to Capcom other than an optimized game. Why? Because the drivers can be optimized after the game is released. Is it just to have their name in the opening credits? Or is there more to the story. This is why I have always thought Nvidia is playing dirty.



To capcom, of course there is.  You are making an assumption here - that capcom has unlimited money and would have developed the game either way.

That could be the case, but it might not.  PC gaming is not as profitable as consoles, and especially not for ported games which come afterwards- since people who have a PC and a Console are not gonna buy the game, as they have already played it.  Piracy is 100x more rampant.

So there is not as much money + making a good, well, optimized port is hard and expensive - tons of different hardware and software combinations, two different DX modes.  If a company comes and says "hey we will give you tools that make it a ton easier and we will take some of the cost and risk off your hands too" that might make it worthwhile.

In fact, we don't know if Capcom went to Nvidia or the other way around.  I'm happy they did it - I would be happy if AMD did it and my cards ran like crap just because of drivers.  Because in a month or a week, everything will run like butter - i.e. GRID or Stalker CS.  I would not be happy if it was a port like GTA 4 which supported everyone in equal mediocrity.  Or even worse - if capcom decided not to port the game at all.


----------



## 3xploit (Jul 17, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Its some file to edit cause i think it only starts running with 2 cores or something so i hear.
> 
> JobThread=1 to 2 in config.ini
> 
> ...



thanks, got a 11fps boost from 61 to 72fps @ 1680x1050 2xaa all high



MadClown said:


> cant seem to find this file, were is it?



the only way i could find it was by searching "config.ini" in the start menu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think this is the Unreal 3.0 engine.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2009)

At 1680 x 1050, High, Motion blur on and AA @ 4X = 91 FPS
Same as above with AA @ C16X = 60 FPS
And again with AA @ C16XQ = 60 FPS

This is with my GTX 275 (still miss my GTX 295)

Sorry no screenshots as I get a black screen as others have mentioned:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I started it. newtekie1 I'm sorry. I was just messin with ya a little. Our opinions vary but I do respect your knowledge.



It's cool man, I respect your opinions and knowledge, I might not always agree with them, but I respect them.

Have a beer on me:







TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree drivers will fix the issue. Which is what I don't understand why Nvidia would  support the "development" of the game when any issue could be fixed without forking the money up front. UNLESS they got something more in return. Proof? I have none. But neither do you. So Ill leave it at that.
> 
> Just to let you know I'm not a fanboy. I've really been thinking about an Intel/Nvidia build lately.



I agree, drivers will fix most of the issues with Crossfire and AA.  However, the game will still favor nVidia hardware.  I think we can agree that an HD4850 and GTS250 would be about the same overall performance wise, but in TWIMTBP games, the GTS250 would probably come out on top.  This just comes down to the game being optimized to run on nVidia hardware.  The game will also likely scale better with SLi as opposed to Crossfire, again this all comes down to be optimized for nVidia hardware.

Also, nVidia gets the early performance lead in TWIMTBP games, which is often the most important thing.  While ATi has to wait for the games release(or at least almost until the game is release), nVidia has access to the game long before then.  Which gives them time to optimize drivers before the game even hits the market.  The first two weeks are often the most important in a games life, after that the hype dies down(and sometime before that).  If nVidia cards show a notable difference in performance in those two weeks, it looks very good for them.

And driver optimizations can only take you so far.  If the code for the game already favors one over the other, driver optimizations won't make up for that, at least not completely.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> My AMD/ATi combo kills this game. I'd much rather rip out some of your tongues than infract some of you for stupid comments and flame baiting, or I may just close the thread down.. I don't know yet. The perfect solution would be if you all turn into zombies so I would have no regrets blowing your brains out with my shotgun. Keep the bitching and moaning for when the game comes out. Or go outside and do something because these old, lame, fanboyish arguments you are having must be spawned out of sheer boredom. But really, please just turn into zombies people, I have a lot of ammo.


heres a screenie running the mark...and my tri-fire is working flawless lol 
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090717/315.jpg

and i wished TPU would fix the upload problem... i upload the pic... it shows the pix i want but its not the same as i uploaded? wtf


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2009)

ofcoures it will because u got 9.0C direct runnin ,instead of 10DX


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think this is the Unreal 3.0 engine.



Framework MT Engine

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/face-off-resident-evil-5-article

http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=24084


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 17, 2009)

For those with CF replace the .exe of the game by using AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe and see if that help but I doubt it.  From what I've observed so far AA is playing a role in the frame rate difference.  Remember, ATI cards only use MSAA while those with Nvidia cards are using CFAA modes.  Now that only applies (supposedly) at 8xAA but we really don't know much about this game and it's AA profiles, etc.  Another issue is that there is no optimization for ATI cards for obvious reasons.  

But if you look under a microscope this benchmark really doesn't denote any real value of what to expect in game at this time.  Anything over 60 FPS doesn't really show any tangible benefit to frame rates right now so, it really doesn't matter.  

However, I will say that no game should ever be coded specifically for any particular video card. It hurts the sales of the game and alienates the developers from potential customers IMO.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> ofcoures it will because u got 9.0C direct runnin ,instead of 10DX


ok ill run another test running DX10 and AAx8 for the hell of it...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> Framework MT Engine
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/face-off-resident-evil-5-article
> 
> http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=24084



I knew it. Someone rename this thing to the Lost Planet exe NOW! That should fix all the crossfire problems.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

I just ran the bm in DX10 mode setting AA to x8... 67 FPS on both runs but for some reason when i hit print screen and go to paint shop to crop the image all i get is a black screen...
I think its due to having DX10 enabled.... but than again 67 fps is very playable considering a 60Hz monitor will only run 60-62fps 
ill run the same test in DX9 x8AA and see what she get's


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 17, 2009)

But still this is not the final products performance,they still got some months to do optimizations  for all vcards.So real challenge will be when it comes out


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> But still this is not the final products performance,they still got some months to do optimizations  for all vcards.So real challenge will be when it comes out


you betcha mate 
i ran dx9 x8 aa and i scored 91fps? wtf? 
.... im off to see what x4aa does


----------



## MadClown (Jul 18, 2009)

3xploit said:


> thanks, got a 11fps boost from 61 to 72fps @ 1680x1050 2xaa all high
> 
> 
> 
> the only way i could find it was by searching "config.ini" in the start menu



funny, JobThread=3, was what it was set to, im pretty sure i dont have a tri-core, lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

This benchmark is buggy.  To anyone using this benchmark please locate, find and edit the config.ini file that comes with it.  There found within that file is a command line called:
-JobThread
For some this command line is set wrong.  For me it was set to 1.  I changed it to 2 and noticed a huge frame rate increase.  You want to know why?  Because this benchmarking program (possibly game) is completely CPU limited.  There is also no uninstall program either so you may have to go into your document and settings sub folders to clean up whatever maybe left behind using the add/remove process.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 18, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> been waiting for this for over a year, cant wait



not much to be excited though


----------



## kylzer (Jul 18, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> are the frames dropping like mad (19-20fps) on area 3 for anyone else ? hmm maybe time to update drivers



Yeah same here what the hell !!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> are the frames dropping like mad (19-20fps) on area 3 for anyone else ? hmm maybe time to update drivers
> 
> And whats the release date ?



Nope, I didn't have that problem.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 18, 2009)

Simply rename the exe to FEAR for the DirectX9 version of the benchmark and you will get the proper performance in DirectX9 even with max detail including FSAA at 8X. The 3rd part of the variable benchmark will not drop into the 20s anymore in setups that are powerful enough to push past that. (Thats the spot around 50%) With my 4850 X2 2 gig plus 4850 1 gig I finally averaged the 93FPS that seems more accurate with everything maxed @ 1920 * 1200.

I tried renaming the DirectX10 exe to DevilMayCry4_Benchmark_DX10 but it still dipped to oblivion in the 3rd test and textures flickered badly. We still have plenty of time before release so I wouldn't worry. It looks like a must buy.

I'm using Catalyst 9.6.


----------



## adam99leit (Jul 18, 2009)

I get 76.5 with the system in my system specs / DX10/AAx8/Motion blur on/everything on high/1680x1050/variable  and thats with my cpu only clocked at 3.2ghz i say crossfire is working great for me ill retest it when i trade out my 4870 for another 4890 this week see if i get a much higher score


----------



## kylzer (Jul 18, 2009)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Simply rename the exe to FEAR for the DirectX9 version of the benchmark and you will get the proper performance in DirectX9 even with max detail including FSAA at 8X. The 3rd part of the variable benchmark will not drop into the 20s anymore in setups that are powerful enough to push past that. (Thats the spot around 50%) With my 4850 X2 2 gig plus 4850 1 gig I finally averaged the 93FPS that seems more accurate with everything maxed @ 1920 * 1200.
> 
> I tried renaming the DirectX10 exe to DevilMayCry4_Benchmark_DX10 but it still dipped to oblivion in the 3rd test and textures flickered badly. We still have plenty of time before release so I wouldn't worry. It looks like a must buy.
> 
> I'm using Catalyst 9.6.



thanks


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This benchmark is buggy.  To anyone using this benchmark please locate, find and edit the config.ini file that comes with it.  There found within that file is a command line called:
> -JobThread
> For some this command line is set wrong.  For me it was set to 1.  I changed it to 2 and noticed a huge frame rate increase.  You want to know why?  Because this benchmarking program (possibly game) is completely CPU limited.  There is also no uninstall program either so you may have to go into your document and settings sub folders to clean up whatever maybe left behind using the add/remove process.



Ty for tip i had 1 in that .ini file later will try test again


----------



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone benchmark crashed with a AMD 4890? I crashed to desktop and have to restart PC because it made my desktop 2D  messed up.


----------



## adam99leit (Jul 18, 2009)

Im running a 4890 and mine runs fine no crashes


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Ty for tip i had 1 in that .ini file later will try test again


Try 4 in your case.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This benchmark is buggy.  To anyone using this benchmark please locate, find and edit the config.ini file that comes with it.  There found within that file is a command line called:
> -JobThread
> For some this command line is set wrong.  For me it was set to 1.  I changed it to 2 and noticed a huge frame rate increase.  You want to know why?  Because this benchmarking program (possibly game) is completely CPU limited.  There is also no uninstall program either so you may have to go into your document and settings sub folders to clean up whatever maybe left behind using the add/remove process.



Have you done this yourself? And where is the ini file?

Edit: I found it. Never mind.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you done this yourself? And where is the ini file?



Correct, I have done it myself and noticed a big FPS increase.  For me the file was found in a subfolder called My documents/blah...blah...blah/Capcom/ResidentEvil 5 something or another


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Correct, I have done it myself and noticed a big FPS increase.  For me the file was found in a subfolder called My documents/blah...blah...blah/Capcom/ResidentEvil 5 something or another



Ill give it a try and let ya know. Give me a few min.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill give it a try and let ya know. Give me a few min.



Try setting it to 2 printscreen of the results then try 3.  See if there is any additional boost.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Try setting it to 2 printscreen of the results then try 3.  See if there is any additional boost.



I gained 3 fps by setting the JobThread to 3. However I also tried turning on the SLI in the ini and discovered it got rid of the shadows flickering. I also discovered if you want to bring your GPU to its knees set the HDR to high in the ini.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I gained 3 fps by setting the JobThread to 3. However I also tried turning on the SLI in the ini and discovered it got rid of the shadows flickering. I also discovered if you want to bring your GPU to its knees set the HDR to high in the ini.



Yeah I noticed setting HDR to high destroyed performance  I wonder if it makes the graphics better though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I noticed setting HDR to high destroyed performance  I wonder if it makes the graphics better though.



Nothing that I noticed.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing that I noticed.



I didn't either but I never looked closely or compared it.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

CPU @ 3.9Ghz, 1680x1050, MSAA 4x, everything else set to High
Variable:






Fixed:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> CPU @ 3.9Ghz, 1680x1050, MSAA 4x, everything else set to High
> Variable:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/RE5DX102009-07-1806-36-12-31.jpg
> 
> ...



Set it to MSAA 8x


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I gained 3 fps by setting the JobThread to 3. However I also tried turning on the SLI in the ini and discovered it got rid of the shadows flickering. I also discovered if you want to bring your GPU to its knees set the HDR to high in the ini.



Hmm you gain an extra 3 frames using 3 huh.  It amazes me how CPU limited these ported games are.  What did you gain going from 1 to 2?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> CPU @ 3.9Ghz, 1680x1050, MSAA 4x, everything else set to High
> Variable:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/RE5DX102009-07-1806-36-12-31.jpg
> 
> ...



Kenkickr did you set JobThread=2 in the config.ini file?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Set it to MSAA 8x



I will try that and get back to ya



EastCoasthandle said:


> Kenkickr did you set JobThread=2 in the config.ini file?



I did and also tried adding "CROSSFIRE=ON" within config but didn't see much difference except for a massive increase during the first scene.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Kenkickr did you set JobThread=2 in the config.ini file?



at jobread i had 7 when i opened it,and changed to 2 and was no difference at all


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

Arciks said:


> at jobread i had 7 when i opened it,and changed to 2 and was no difference at all



What made you change it from 7 to 2?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

Proc @ 3.9Ghz, 1680x1050, MSAA 8x, everything else set to High

Variable:





Fixed:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm you gain an extra 3 frames using 3 huh.  It amazes me how CPU limited these ported games are.  What did you gain going from 1 to 2?



It was already set to two.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

HA! I don't think AA is working correctly in this benchmarking program.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

Fixed my last run w/ MSAA 8x.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Proc @ 3.9Ghz, 1680x1050, MSAA 8x, everything else set to High
> 
> Variable:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/RE5DX102009-07-1807-31-44-31.jpg
> ...



That makes no sense. :shadedshu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What made you change it from 7 to 2?



u said that u changed yours to 2 and it increased framerate,so i dont know.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That makes no sense. :shadedshu



I uploaded the wrong pics but fixed it if that's what your talking about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I uploaded the wrong pics but fixed it if that's what your talking about.



Yeah but one of them is still "off".



Arciks said:


> u said that u changed yours to 2 and it increased framerate,so i dont know.



You have an i7. You apparently have more threads than brains.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but one of them is still "off".
> 
> 
> 
> You have an i7. You apparently have more threads than brains.



ty for your offensive act, brainy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

Arciks said:


> ty for your offensive act, brainy



I'm sorry man. I was just joking with ya. Listen you have an i7. The purpose of adjusting the jobread is to take advantage of the threads. SO instead of having 7 workers running the game you took out 5 by setting the jobread to 2. Understand now? I kinda simplified it for ya. 

Also never take anything I say to heart man. I like to joke with people. Plus I'm a noob


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

Which one is "off"?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jul 18, 2009)

mine @ 1680x1050 AA 8x


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Which one is "off"?



Set the jobread to however many threads your CPU uses. Its as simple as that. In your case its 2. Mine is 3.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

I've set mine to 2, honestly didn't make a difference.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I've set mine to 2, honestly didn't make a difference.



Nothing for me ether. Eastcoast is right. These ports are very CPU limited. They take no advantage of the PCs power. Its almost like we are using emulators to render the game via the GPU. I hate consoles.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate consoles.



Couldn't agree with ya more


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

Arciks said:


> u said that u changed yours to 2 and it increased framerate,so i dont know.



Ok, mine was set to 1 which was too low.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

Jobthread command and it's variants can be found in other console ports like NBA 2k7.  In which it's called MAIN_LOGICAL_THREAD.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 18, 2009)

I went in the ini and set mine to 4 (was already at 3) and had a option for SLI and set it to on.
Still had same results as before but it was running good before for me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 18, 2009)

It would appear that the benchmark may not be quad core specific as most games aren't.  From my understanding most games are optimized to used 2-2.5 threads (or something like that).


----------



## raptori (Jul 18, 2009)

does any one know if we'll be able to use a mouse in this game........ it looks so ugly to play such game with game-pad like the guy in the benchmark doing.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

raptori said:


> does any one know if we'll be able to use a mouse in this game........ it looks so ugly to play such game with game-pad like the guy in the benchmark doing.



Its time situtation... But its OK. Probably mouse will not be supported like in RE4


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mouse and keyboard will be supported.



> ...the PC version of RE5, which will have full support both for the USB Xbox 360 controller, as well as full-on mouse-and-keyboard free-look, just like your favorite PC-native first-person shooters. You can even switch controls on the fly--should you put down your USB controller and grab your mouse, the game will immediately recognize the change in input and also give differing contextual instructions onscreen (instead of instructing you to press your controller's blue X button to pick up that box of bullets, it'll instead prompt you to press your F key). The PC controls seem to work quite well and are very intuitive; while using a USB controller will activate the classic Resident Evil red laser gun-sight on your weapon to help you paint your targets, switching to a mouse-and-keyboard setup will turn off the laser sight and pull up a traditional targeting reticle with full, free mouse-look--without any console-style "sticky aim" or any other kind of aiming assistance.



source


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Mouse and keyboard will be supported.
> 
> 
> 
> source



That will probably make me get it now.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2009)

Still playing with gamepad feels like more RE.


----------



## olithereal (Jul 18, 2009)

8XAA


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you install this? I DL'd the file and it wants a program to open it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> How do you install this? I DL'd the file and it wants a program to open it.



Add .exe to the end.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 19, 2009)

44.3 FPS
B Average
2x AA
1680x1050
all "High" 
DX10 mode
Used System in specs.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 19, 2009)

olithereal said:


> 8XAA
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090718/RE5DX10 2009-07-18 18-46-15-09.png



Great f*cking score there man! 

I just ran it on my PC, and I got an average of 76 FPS @ 1280x1024 All settings HIGH with 4xAA on the *Variable Benchmark.*

*Area 1:* 83 FPS *Area 2:* 78FPS *Area 3:* 64FPS *Area 4:* 74FPS

Sure, 8800GT is getting old, but for the res I play at, its more than enough.

But you know what leaves with a big grin on my face? The E8400 kicks this game to the ground and spits in its face. I turned my all graphical settings as down as they could go, and let the CPU be the bottleneck. Guess what, it wasn't. I started getting 170+ FPS but I still think the 8800GT was holding it back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> Great f*cking score there man!
> 
> I just ran it on my PC, and I got an average of 76 FPS @ 1280x1024 All settings HIGH with 4xAA on the *Variable Benchmark.*
> 
> ...



DX9 or DX10? I just ran mine at the same settings and scored 56fps in DX10


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DX9 or DX10? I just ran mine at the same settings and scored 56fps in DX10



DX9 

Forgot to run it on Dx10 mode LOL

*Does it now*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> DX9
> 
> Forgot to run it on Dx10 mode LOL
> 
> *Does it now*



It doesn't matter. I just ran it in DX9 with your settings and got 26 fps. Ran is again and got 56fps with the same exact settings. This benchmark is pointless.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It doesn't matter. I just ran it in DX9 with your settings and got 26 fps. Ran is again and got 56fps with the same exact settings. This benchmark is pointless.



To me, it seems to be a pretty good performance indicator in my case. Perhaps there's an issue with ATI drivers?

Just ran again on my OCed 8800GT @ the same settings as before: All HIGH, 4xAA, 1280x1024, *DX10*

Average 62.5 FPS. I wanted to get a screenie but all I got was a damn black screen?

So back to it: I get about 10 FPS less on DX10. Not bad. I got 76FPS @ the same settings with DX9. 

But I don't really mind running it in DX9. *Can you even tell the difference? *

and BTW, DX9 *STILL* looks gorgeous and can muster some awesome visuals.


----------



## olithereal (Jul 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It doesn't matter. I just ran it in DX9 with your settings and got 26 fps. Ran is again and got 56fps with the same exact settings. This benchmark is pointless.



Darn, this one really hates your system does it? Perhaps when the game comes out there will be drivers that fix your low frames..


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 20, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't rename it to 3DMarkVantage.exe Looks like crap. Mega corruption.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2009)

i benched like 5 computers and they all got C on dx 10 rofl.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i benched like 5 computers and they all got C on dx 10 rofl.



I've been getting straight A results with my system. 

I get 60+ fps in DX10 with 4xAA.

Pretty happy with the results, given how old the 8800gt is getting.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 20, 2009)

this game does not need much power to run since its a console port, the only console port I have had trouble running with even a 8600GTS is GTA4

as long as you have better than a 8600/HD3650 and a decent cpu you should be able to play this game with good settings, even if you do have to turn down the res a bit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Whatever you do, don't rename it to 3DMarkVantage.exe Looks like crap. Mega corruption.
> 
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4636/3dv.jpg



Nice run!


----------



## ThorAxe (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder if this demo is why the Catalyst 9.7 drivers are late...


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

Windows 7 64bit
4870 1GB - 810/975Mhz - Catalyst 9.7

1920x1080 - DX9 - 32bit - max settings ( no motion blur ) 4xAA / 8xAA










1920x1080 - DX9 - 64bit - max settings ( no motion blur ) 4xAA / 8xAA





1920x1080 - DX9 - 32bit - max settings 4xAA / 8xAA


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice tests,now try in DX10


----------



## 3870x2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Nice tests,now try in DX10



and take a huge performance hit for very minimal graphics changes? he was probably just showing how big a rip dx10 is in comparison to 9.  
DX9 changed the world of 3d acceleration. 
DX10 added better lighting. . .?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> DX10 added better lag



fixed.


10.1 is better. AA works, no performance loss, no issues with HDR+AA at the same time... but we all know why that got dropped out of the 10.0 spec.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 20, 2009)

I ran it at 1280x1024 X8AA on my 9600GT and then on my 4870 and the 9600GT beat it out by 1-2FPS.  Definitely something not right with this game and ATi!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Definitely something not right with this game pre-release benchmark and ATi!



cough.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> cough.



10 to 1 Mussles this is the final build.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 10 to 1 Mussles this is the final build.



over 9000 to 1, that this isnt the drivers that will be out for ATI when the games released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> over 9000 to 1, that this isnt the drivers that will be out for ATI when the games released.



Drivers will help without a doubt. However can they make the gains we all expect? I doubt it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Drivers will help without a doubt. However can they make the gains we all expect? I doubt it.



one test of three has severe issues when AA is enabled. I would expect that test to work at the levels of the other two, once ATI get their hands on the game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 20, 2009)

Well let's look at this objectively:
-the benchmark comes from nzone 
-you are recommended to use the latest nvidia video card
-the moderator over at Capcom believes the problem is with AMD (re-read point above)
-the benchmark program is CPU limited
-JobThread was set to 1 for some of us instead of the some value higher then 1 (which increased the benchmark score dramatically)


----------



## KainXS (Jul 20, 2009)

you know who I feel bad for, people with X19XX cards, I have an X1900XTX sitting and tried it and it does not work, as long as my X1900XTX is concerned.


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Nice tests,now try in DX10


DX10 is all mess up thanks to Nvidia so why bother?  You want to see here you go.

DX9 / DX10 same settings 









Now let's see what's so great about the DX9 / DX10.









@Mussels
Did FarCry2 DX10 stuttering issue every get fixed, because last I remember having to play the whole game in DX9 or CAP my FPS in DX10?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

Dont know about FC2, i only ever ran the game in DX9.

DX10 has a few too many bugs, such as not liking alt tabbing, only running in windowed mode... running like ass... and so on.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 20, 2009)

from what I have seen in this benchmark DX10 will only give you some brighter colors, thats about it, so those with the ATI problem might as well run the game in DX9


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 20, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well let's look at this objectively:
> -the benchmark comes from nzone
> -you are recommended to use the latest nvidia video card
> -the moderator over at Capcom believes the problem is with AMD (re-read point above)
> ...



From a friend

1= 79.8 FPS (Dual core)

3= 85.9 FPS (Quad core)

7= 108.4 FPS (i7 @ 8 threads using 7)

8= 108.7 FPS (i7 @ 8 threads using 8)

It looks like the game reserves 1 for something else, dual cores is set to 1, tri cores to 2, quad 3, and I7 are using 7.

I´ve only got 2 fps more changing to 2 in my C2D.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 20, 2009)

Correct FelipeV, I was waiting for someone else to notice this. And I think we can expect around the same framerates that we saw in DMC4 once ATI get's hold of the game like Mussels said.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 20, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> From a friend
> 
> 1= 79.8 FPS (Dual core)
> 
> ...



It goes to show you that the game is CPU limited if the same PC was used in each result.  When I changed it from 1 to 2 I noticed frame rates well above 2.
 Read this post if you want an example other then myself.  I can't say why you are not getting any substantial frame rate boost but I as well as others are.  


> I did the test again but this time i set Job Thread 2 to 2 from the game confing ini. You see it was set 1 to by default so it was using only ONE core!!! Now i set it to 2 and i did test again. 1280X1024 MAX SETTINGS HDR HIGH 16XAF NOAA =53 FPS AVERAGE!!!!Cool It gave me *11 more fps than before*!!


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 20, 2009)

This game does not appear to be CPU limited.

I set the affinity to only one core, and my results are pretty much the same.* And yes I left taksmanager running in the background to make sure only one core was working. 
*
My previous scores with* both cores* active were: 

Variable Bench:

*DX9:* All HIGH, 4xAA, 1280x1024 = Average 76 FPS

*DX10:* All HIGH, 4xAA, 1280x1024 = Average 62.5 FPS

Results with benchmark running *only on one core*:

*DX9:* All HIGH, 4xAA, 1280x1024 = Average 75.4 FPS

*DX10:* All HIGH, 4xAA, 1280x1024 = Average 64 FPS

Either the game scales really well, or GPU is doing all the work here.

Either way, I'm happy with my performance numbers.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all.


Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Simply rename the exe to FEAR for the DirectX9 version of the benchmark and you will get the proper performance in DirectX9...


Thanks a lot 
How it goes on 4870X2 cat9.6 and i7 1920*1200 8AA all high:
Renamed in to FEAR




Renamed in to OBLIVION works too




Original RE5DX9.EXE




and blur BUG with original exe!!! look at this




May be it's some kind of easter egg from game developers..


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Dont know about FC2, i only ever ran the game in DX9.
> 
> DX10 has a few too many bugs, such as not liking alt tabbing, only running in windowed mode... running like ass... and so on.


Same here.  Hopefully a new ATi driver will fix the problem, but renaming the exe so far doesn't fix the DX10.



			
				KainXS said:
			
		

> from what I have seen in this benchmark DX10 will only give you some brighter colors, thats about it, so those with the ATI problem might as well run the game in DX9


IMO the difference is hardly noticable in a SS, forget about while gaming.  HDR low -> high though seems to make a huge difference in colors though.

DX9 HDR LOW / DX9 HDR HIGH / DX10 HDR HIGH


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

SSChevy2001 said:


> Same here.  Hopefully a new ATi driver will fix the problem, but renaming the exe so far doesn't fix the DX10.



I was talking DX10 in general on ATI and nvidia. tried both camps, nothing but problems. The only DX10 game i had no issues with, was actually DX10.1 - hawx.

I really hope DX11 fixes many of the issues.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 20, 2009)

SSChevy2001 said:


> Same here.  Hopefully a new ATi driver will fix the problem, but renaming the exe so far doesn't fix the DX10.
> 
> 
> IMO the difference is hardly noticable in a SS, forget about while gaming.  HDR low -> high though seems to make a huge difference in colors though.
> ...



This might come as a noob question, but where are the controls for HDR?

I don't see them in the options?


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I was talking DX10 in general on ATI and nvidia. tried both camps, nothing but problems. The only DX10 game i had no issues with, was actually DX10.1 - hawx.
> 
> I really hope DX11 fixes many of the issues.


Well there really aren't that many titles with DX10 support, and the titles that had support ended up running slower than DX9.  DX10.1 is what DX10 should of been.

DX11 is going to be supported by both companies and is backward compatible, so it should fix most of the problems.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jul 20, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> This might come as a noob question, but where are the controls for HDR?
> 
> I don't see them in the options?


I guess he means to edit config.ini


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> This might come as a noob question, but where are the controls for HDR?
> 
> I don't see them in the options?


Documents\CAPCOM\RESIDENT EVIL 5 Benchmark Version\config.ini

HDR=HIGH


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, HDR set to high kills about 15 FPS from my previous score.

But the difference seems barely noticeable.


BTW, does the JobThread thing do anything?

JobThread=1. What does this do? anyone tried messing with it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> JobThread=1. What does this do? anyone tried messing with it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


>



 Sometimes you just have to laugh man.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


>



What would be the problem Mr. Know It All?

I suspect it might have to do with number of threads, but might as well ask?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> What would be the problem Mr. Know It All?
> 
> I suspect it might have to do with number of threads, but might as well ask?



Read the thread man. The thread we are in.


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 20, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It goes to show you that the game is CPU limited if the same PC was used in each result.  When I changed it from 1 to 2 I noticed frame rates well above 2.
> Read this post if you want an example other then myself.  I can't say why you are not getting any substantial frame rate boost but I as well as others are.



Did you noticed if this others have ATI cards ?

Changing from 1 to 2 I saw a increase in CPU usage, but for some reason not so much fps increase.

That test I´ve posted is a GTX295.

Other thing posted where I got these results, using HDR low, the game looks CPU bound, but if yo run using HDR HIGH, then becames GPU Bound.

I didn´t tested yet.

I using Cat 9.5 and Windows 7.

Will try later Vista and cat 9.6


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 20, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It goes to show you that the game is CPU limited if the same PC was used in each result.  When I changed it from 1 to 2 I noticed frame rates well above 2.
> Read this post if you want an example other then myself.  I can't say why you are not getting any substantial frame rate boost but I as well as others are.





FelipeV said:


> Did you noticed if this others have ATI cards ?
> 
> Changing from 1 to 2 I saw a increase in CPU usage, but for some reason not so much fps increase.
> 
> ...


This game is far from CPU bound.  Here's a SS of my Q9300 @ 3.44GHz running DX9 800x600 everything maxed except ( 0xAA / no motionblur / HDR low )

1 core / 2 cores / 3 cores / 4 cores






Even 1 core is able to run this game at a playable setting.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 21, 2009)

Did anyone notice with ATi if I run in window mode the frame rate doubles or more!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 21, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Did anyone notice with ATi if I run in window mode the frame rate doubles or more!


Im running ATI and i see far from doubling the frame rates... I see a drop in FPS around double


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll turn off x-fire and try it again, mabey thats got something to do with it


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay WTF I put it into window mode and it went into AA4X and ran better than ever by far even when I tried 4x on purpose.  I've been avg 44FPS and peak 65 and the first time I put into window mode it avg like 60 and peaked 110!!  Then I noticed that it was in 4X so I went back into change it to 8x and of course then the frame rate dropped back down.  I tried setting it BACK to 4x and it ran the darn demo at 8x I even when back and checked the settings and it still said 4x in the settings but still ran at 8x!  Not sure what happened but it did run crazy good once!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 21, 2009)

I ran it in windows using 1 gpu and it was about the same as running full screen... i think this bench has its flaws mate


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 21, 2009)

SSChevy2001 said:


> This game is far from CPU bound.  Here's a SS of my Q9300 @ 3.44GHz running DX9 800x600 everything maxed except ( 0xAA / no motionblur / HDR low )
> 
> 1 core / 2 cores / 3 cores / 4 cores
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c387/SSChevy2001/RE5_CPUBound.jpg
> ...



But you just show that with your results.

If the game was GPU bound instead o CPU, you wouldn't see any fps increase, but since every time you enabled 1 core you gained extra FPS, this shows the game is cpu bound.

EastCoasthandle

I did run the test again, I think i look at the wrong screenshot last time, or forgot to save eh INI 

1 core - 104fps
2 cores -114fps


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 21, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> But you just show that with your results.
> 
> If the game was GPU bound instead o CPU, you wouldn't see any fps increase, but since every time you enabled 1 core you gained extra FPS, this shows the game is cpu bound.
> 
> ...


Yes, his photos do show that the benchmark program is CPU limited based on the results he provided.

Good to see you've sorted out the issue.  Using 2 cores netted you an extra 10FPS from 1 core. I take it this is using the GTX 295.  

From what I know this benchmark program is suppose to be for 3D Stereo.  However, I am not sure if anyone here has that.


----------



## SSChevy2001 (Jul 21, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> But you just show that with your results.
> 
> If the game was GPU bound instead o CPU, you wouldn't see any fps increase, but since every time you enabled 1 core you gained extra FPS, this shows the game is cpu bound.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I wanted my photos to show.  Of course different settings can make it GPU bound.

The point is it's going to take a lot of GPU power to make this title CPU bound in most cases.
Heck I'm suprised a second core only get's you 10FPS more.

@EastCoasthandle
Here's what keys over at anandtech got with his Q6600 / GTX295.
http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2319336&enterthread=y&STARTPAGE=2



> 1680x1050
> 3D StereoVision
> DX10
> All settings maxxed
> ...


----------



## Frizz (Jul 21, 2009)

Capcom is loved! .. Although the delay is a bit meh :/. Can't wait for square enix to start releasing games for PC as well. 


GO STEAM!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> What would be the problem Mr. Know It All?
> 
> I suspect it might have to do with number of threads, but might as well ask?





TheMailMan78 said:


> Read the thread man. The thread we are in.




As the mailman said, the last few pages have been nothing but discussion of that feature. Even just a few posts above yours.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Capcom is loved! .. Although the delay is a bit meh :/. Can't wait for square enix to start releasing games for PC as well.
> 
> 
> GO STEAM!



I would kill for an X-Men:COTA or Marvel Superheros port. Come on Capcom!


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yes, his photos do show that the benchmark program is CPU limited based on the results he provided.
> 
> Good to see you've sorted out the issue.  Using 2 cores netted you an extra 10FPS from 1 core. I take it this is using the GTX 295.
> 
> From what I know this benchmark program is suppose to be for 3D Stereo.  However, I am not sure if anyone here has that.



No, thats my system, E8500@ 4250Mhz, with a 4870X2(stock), running DX9 Benchmark variable.


----------



## soldier242 (Jul 21, 2009)

so here is how you won't play RE5@all High:

Core Duo T2250 @ 1729 Mhz
2GB DDR2 667 Mhz
GeForce Go 7600

first pic is with "JobThread=1" and the second one is with "JobThread=2"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2009)

soldier242 said:


> so here is how you won't play RE5@all High:
> 
> Core Duo T2250 @ 1729 Mhz
> 2GB DDR2 667 Mhz
> ...



 You would think 9fps would = an F.


----------



## soldier242 (Jul 21, 2009)

but look at it, i've got a very constant framerate


----------



## r9 (Jul 21, 2009)

soldier242 said:


> but look at it, i've got a very constant framerate



At least you should not be afraid of missing something at 9 FPS you can shut one eye two are overkill in your case


----------



## Sonido (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would kill for an X-Men:COTA or Marvel Superheros port. Come on Capcom!



X-Men:COTA is already on the PC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonido said:


> X-Men:COTA is already on the PC.



Oh? I didn't know that. What about Marvel Superheroes? Where can I find this X-Men COTA port?


----------



## Sonido (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh? I didn't know that. What about Marvel Superheroes? Where can I find this X-Men COTA port?



Since it's an old game, I don't think you will find it in stores. You might be able to snag one off eBay. I'm not sure.

Marvel Superheroes is not on the PC. You can keep on wishing for this one .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Since it's an old game, I don't think you will find it in stores. You might be able to snag one off eBay. I'm not sure.
> 
> Marvel Superheroes is not on the PC. You can keep on wishing for this one .



I would pay good money for ether of them. Both of these games are special to me.


----------



## soldier242 (Jul 21, 2009)

i shall run it on one of my desktop pcs sooner ... i'd like to if this runs on a 4850 x2


----------



## KainXS (Jul 21, 2009)

wow 7600 does that bad


. . . .


----------



## soldier242 (Jul 21, 2009)

its a go 7600  ... thats all my laptop has in it


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 22, 2009)

seems to run ok on my setup, avg FPS31.4 rank B 1280/1024 16xAF 0AA looks damn good to can't wait till its out been a while since a res evil game caught my eye, got bored after res evil 3

found a setting for HDR in the config file in my documents/CAPCOM on XP set it to HIGH and wooo 15FPS


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 22, 2009)

No improvement's with official cat 9.7 release drivers. Guess we will have to wait until after game release before ATI fixes the insufficiency.


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Aug 18, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Guess we will have to wait until after game release before ATI fixes the insufficiency.



Looks like it's true     No improvement's with official cat 9.8


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 20, 2009)

Look, they remembered about RE5: 9.8 HotFix

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101976


----------



## soldier242 (Aug 20, 2009)

damn, couldn't ati have something like nvidia does, where you can create your own gameprofiles ... 

i mean there is something terribly wrong with crossfire and id software engines or at least tech4 stuff, somehow doom 3 & co give me stupid errors when i am running crossfire and catalyst a.i. *blargh*


----------



## arcade47 (Aug 20, 2009)

re4 was pretty good on PC lets hope this one doesnt disappoint us


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2009)

Darn,  sick mobo!  I can't get snagit to do a capture on the results.  Any other way to do it?  I did a run with my driver settings at high quality,  supersampling enabled,  test run at 1920x1200 with 8x aa,  variable test got 62fps av,  A.  280 at 712/1512/1188.  Haven't run fixed test yet.  Edit:  driver used,  190.56  Edit again:  forgot,  dx10 mode....


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

HotFix 9.8 HD4770 Xfire action is fast.


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Aug 25, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> HotFix 9.8 HD4770 Xfire action is fast.
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/RES5AXEHD4770Xfire.JPG



 And I thought x8 x8 crossfire would bottleneck those cards.  Run them at a higher res


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> And I thought x8 x8 crossfire would bottleneck those cards.  Run them at a higher res




Nope. x8 by x8 on the DFI P45 JR can pump up the bandwidth quite well when tweaked correctly.  


1680x1050 all game settings at highest settings with the frame rate unlocked.


----------



## Wartz (Aug 25, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Nope. x8 by x8 on the DFI P45 JR can pump up the bandwidth quite well when tweaked correctly.
> 
> 
> 1680x1050 all game settings at highest settings with the frame rate unlocked.
> ...



I installed the 9.8 hotfix, but crossfire still does not seem to be kicking in for me in RE5. It works great in other games, just not RE5.

Did you install the hotfix over 9.8? or did you completely reinstall (drivercleaner etc) your drivers?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2009)

dont install the hotfix over the top, i had issues with that.

uninstall ATI drivers, reboot, then install the hotfix.


----------



## Wartz (Aug 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dont install the hotfix over the top, i had issues with that.
> 
> uninstall ATI drivers, reboot, then install the hotfix.



Right, I'll try that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dont install the hotfix over the top, i had issues with that.
> 
> uninstall ATI drivers, reboot, then install the hotfix.



+1. I had some issues myself.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wartz said:


> Did you install the hotfix over 9.8? or did you completely reinstall (drivercleaner etc) your drivers?




I did a clean install.

Used ATI uninstall utility, CCC, Driver Sweeper and manually deleted all ATI folders, ATI settings and ATI registry files. Once all ATI crud was out I installed the hot fix 9.8.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2009)

What issues did you guys have? I installed over top and don't have any problems except I have to reboot to fix texture flickering after hibernation.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What issues did you guys have? I installed over top and don't have any problems except I have to reboot to fix texture flickering after hibernation.



I noticed decreases in the SF4 benchmark and a decrease in Furmark fps with the vanilla 9.8 driver.

Based on what I have seen from other systems running the RE5 benchmark my performance for 2 HD4770s in Xfire is rocking. So the clean install may have part of the reason why the performance is so good. The other reason may be that the hotfix 9.8 drivers are optimized to run 40nm GPUS in Xfire.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What issues did you guys have? I installed over top and don't have any problems except I have to reboot to fix texture flickering after hibernation.



the texture flickering from hibernate, i used to get in the older drivers around the 9.5 era.

My issue was that my system would randomly lock up - it would then resume back 1-3 minutes later in hyper speed, catching up with any keypresses and such that had occured.

Give it 20 minutes, and it'd lock again.

After a clean install that problem went away, however i'm back on 9.7 as the 9.8's break trine and i  that game.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 26, 2009)

I ran 9.5s until almost the 9.8s and then installed 9.7. I never tried with the regular 9.8s, but I know the HF gives me texture flickering/screwing up in Vantage. I play WaW mp almost solely, mostly cause I've been too lazy to install anything else since I'm been mulling over wiping the drive again and going with W7 since things are a getting better and better for obvious reasons.

Either way, I'm rolling back to regular 9.8s since I'm not effected at all. I only installed them to see how they effected this bench. Now with the texture problem, I've no reason to keep them since the regular 9.8s didn't have this problem for me.


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 26, 2009)

After updating to 9.8HF, I can't even start it in DX10 mode. Reinstalled it, still nothing, it just keeps crashing when it tries to load  

"E_FAIL : mpSwapChain->SetFullscreenState(mFullScreenMode,NULL)"

DX9 still works, and DX10 works if windowed but the second I change it to full screen it shits itself, any ideas?


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Crusader said:


> After updating to 9.8HF, I can't even start it in DX10 mode. Reinstalled it, still nothing, it just keeps crashing when it tries to load
> 
> "E_FAIL : mpSwapChain->SetFullscreenState(mFullScreenMode,NULL)"
> 
> DX9 still works, and DX10 works if windowed but the second I change it to full screen it shits itself, any ideas?





Did you do a clean install?


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 26, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Did you do a clean install?



Yep. Meh, I'll wait til I've set up new rig and formatted before I'll try it again


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Sep 14, 2009)

Cat 9.9
seems, all problems are solved in DX10 mode. No more flickering textures and VERY poor performance at stage 3
Settings: Win7 build 7600; 4870X2; i7@4.2; ingame 1920*1200 8AA, blur on, all HIGH 



DX9 mode shows extremely smooth gameplay



i m glad for AMD(ATI)


----------



## digitalray (Sep 15, 2009)

hi there,

works fine in 720p after trying several times on vista 64 with Sony Bravia 50'' HDMI, BUT i can't play in 1920 x 1080.. after selecting directx10 in launcher.exe i get the error: E_FAIL : mpSwapChain -> SetFullscreenState(mFullScreenMode_NULL).
latest directx and physx and nvidia drivers.. GTX 260 BLACK EDITION.

someone can help me ? 720p is ok, but not really HD for me. 

maybe its my sony bravia hd screen, connected as the only device to my nvidia card via hdmi cable ?

maybe its that i only have 1080i with 30 Hz and RE5 only supports 50 or 60 Hz modes ?

ray


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2009)

It looks ok,i might grab the full game tonight to have a look


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 16, 2009)

digitalray said:


> hi there,
> 
> works fine in 720p after trying several times on vista 64 with Sony Bravia 50'' HDMI, BUT i can't play in 1920 x 1080.. after selecting directx10 in launcher.exe i get the error: E_FAIL : mpSwapChain -> SetFullscreenState(mFullScreenMode_NULL).
> latest directx and physx and nvidia drivers.. GTX 260 BLACK EDITION.
> ...



I was having the same issue a couple weeks ago. My fix? Change mobo, format to Win7 and go crossfire, lol. Otherwise I could never get it to work, though I didn't really try tbh. 

As far as I can tell, it isn't hardware related but the program itself, presumably just change the main ini. file's settings to "setfullscreenstate TRUE" or something along those lines.



Also the game gets released on the 19th on Steam (10% off for pre-order = $50USD), in case anybody didn't know 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21690/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got the game, but was PISSED to see I could not play it at a higher resolution than 1280x720.


----------



## digitalray (Sep 18, 2009)

i tried the street fighter iv demo which has the same capcom engine and realized that the problem lies in the following facts:

resident evil engine doesnt allow me to use 30 Hz (only 50 and 60 Hz), what would open the higher resolutions for me as in street fighter iv demo, secondly the nvidia drivers only support a 1920x1080 30 Hz resolution and no 60 Hz Mode.

so the problem lies on both sides of the golden dream..

i hope you can see now why it won't work on some systems.

i can play street fighter iv demo.. when i start it in 1080 mode it starts windowed with 720p and i can't select a higher resolution. when i  put it from 60 Hz to 30 Hz in the street fighter setup menu i get more choices like 1920x1080 and i can enable fullscreen mode.

sadly, re5 doesn't have these options for 30 Hz in its setup menu, so i can't select higher resolutions there. it demands 50 or 60 Hz mode ready when starting the game in 1080 directx 10 mode.

i tried to create an unsupported video resolution in the nvidia drivers, setting the display to 1920x1080 32bit 60Hz interpolated and progressive and only get a blackscreen on my sony screen device as it only supports 1080i and no 1080p mode. 

my sony screen reads 1080i/60Hz when i switch the desktop resolution in windows vista 64 but the drivers display 30 Hz.

maybe its driver related.

i can only recommend trying older nvidia drivers which show 60Hz in 1080i mode rather than 30 Hz..

i'm pretty sure it will work then.

if someone knows of an appllication that can use 30 Hz but writes 60 Hz in the driver flags which are used by applications or knows how i can do that by hand in the registry, that would be a great help i think.

another way would be to start re5 with 30 Hz enabled in an ini file or something instead of 60 or 50 Hz.. if someone knows how to do that, it would be as good i think.


thats all i can say from my side.

ray


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't even start it in DX10 mode (full version), it's just blanked out -.-''


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 19, 2009)

I did not have any issues with the game, and I'm using FW 190.62, playing at 1680x105, AA16XQ.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 19, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I did not have any issues with the game, and I'm using FW 190.62, playing at 1680x105, AA16XQ.



good for you but i got sometimes missing cutscenes,maybe its only with ati vcards.


----------



## LoneReaction (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I've got a noob question. What's the difference between turning on vsync, with unlocked frame rate, and turning off vsync with locked frame rate?

Does locking the frame rate without vsync eliminate tearing as well?


----------



## OSiRiSNZ (Sep 21, 2009)

See below


----------



## OSiRiSNZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Got Resident Evil 5 on Friday, installed and did the bench.

ASUS P6T SE Intel X58 DDR3 ATX PCI-E
Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 8MB 1333MHz LGA1366 *OC to 3.8GHz*
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler LGA1366 LGA775
Evercool 120mm Fan, sleeve bearing, 3pin connector
2 x Patriot Viper 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1600 CL8 12GB total
Corsair HX1000 1000W Modular Power Supply
2 x Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870X2 Crossfired
Acer AL2416WD 24" WideScreen LCD monitor







All settings were at MAXIMUM and resolution of 1920x1200.

ATI Catalyst Control Center driver version 9.8
Average 52.6fps





I was like WTF! Low FPS  I didn't realise a new version of the ATI drivers were available, I found them on the ATI website, installed and rebenched with the same settings.

ATI Catalyst Control Center driver version 9.9
Average 152.6fps





An increase of exactly 100fps! What a coincidence 

Then I did the whole variable test
Average 191.7fps


----------



## digitalray (Sep 21, 2009)

ez...

with vsync off and framerate dropping under the locked one, you get screen corruption, with vsync on you don't ever..


when you have vsync on and framerate locked and fps is under vsync, you will get a dropped frame, meaning no frame at all and only 59fps and one double in 60 Hz mode.

so turning on vsync and using unlocked framerate will give you a better chance of a good frame when fps drops under the vsync, even if its not accurate.

if you have a good system you would want to turn framerate to locked and vsync on.

on a not so good system, meaning framerate dropping under Hz Rate, you would turn framerate to unlocked.

on an even slower system you would want to turn vsync off for a major improvement in fps, so you can play, ignoring the screen corruption (half frames) in gpu intenisive situations.


hope that helps. 

ray


btw @OSiRiSNZ: your system looks great. never saw such a proper good looking one.  thumbs up


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 21, 2009)

geez orisiniz. somebody's rich. 2 4870x2. core i7. mmmm that would be nice.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 21, 2009)

I suck at this game.  I can't get past the part at the beginning where the informant is beheaded and everyone goes after you.  Too many normal guys, then the axe guy gets me


----------



## toyo (Sep 21, 2009)

Shoot the bozo with everything you have!!! You can do it! 
Nah, kidding, just run your ass off from roof to roof and keep in mind this is no shooter so try not to kill everyone it's too hard with the wepons and ammo you have in the beginning. Run, stall them, get to the extraction point on one of the roofs. Youtube surely has some explanatory videos??? just go there if you still die (Also died 1st time there, then I remembered this is Resident Evil, I'm supposed to run out of ammo and do combos, instead of shooting Crysis-style).


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 21, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I suck at this game.  I can't get past the part at the beginning where the informant is beheaded and everyone goes after you.  Too many normal guys, then the axe guy gets me



Lil walkthrough:


Spoiler



Just run, and then look back, wait for them to near the fuel barrel then shot it to kill off all the small guys, and keep running, until the heli shot down the gate.



The main tip is keep running.


----------



## LoneReaction (Sep 21, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I suck at this game.  I can't get past the part at the beginning where the informant is beheaded and everyone goes after you.  Too many normal guys, then the axe guy gets me



I am playing it in "amateur" mode. 
It's challenging enough for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 22, 2009)

anybody know if there's a demo for d/l?


----------



## digitalray (Sep 23, 2009)

there is a demo, just do a search on google, but you can't play, its just for benchmark purposes and the scene is not really a very good one to look at.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 23, 2009)

Devs should do like this ones, release Benchmarks for the games, so we can see if our Config can handle the game in real time, not the reqs that came in the box which are usually bad (both minimum and recommended).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

i just got this game, and holy crap the controls suck.

its blatantly made for the 360 controller, and terrible on mouse and keyboard


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 23, 2009)

Really? I think it's really good, I could handle it easily, at least it's 100 time easier than RE4. 
I just finished the game in Normal mode this morning.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Really? I think it's really good, I could handle it easily, at least it's 100 time easier than RE4.
> I just finished the game in Normal mode this morning.



constantly changing mouse and turn speed is ridiculously annoying. holding space to melee, and being unable to move? come on, its nasty.


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Really? I think it's really good, I could handle it easily, at least it's 100 time easier than RE4.
> I just finished the game in Normal mode this morning.



Same. I think the controls are quite good, except for the F+V quicktime bs, seriously wtf capcom? lol. I finished it a couple days ago, right now I'm just running around with a S&W Magnum with unlimited ammo and collecting weapons/ammo/treasure etc.

But yes, gameplay wise this is much better than RE4, excluding the lack of a attachy case inventory :shadedshu

AI's a bitch most of the time, but hey, it's smarter than L4D's AI  (can actually use grenades ) Overall I liked the game, but a human partner is essential to get the best kicks out of this game, kinda like L4D lol (why do I keep comparing this to L4D ) Also I wouldn't try the final boss fight with the AI, wouldn't try any of the major boss fights with it tbh.



Mussels said:


> constantly changing mouse and turn speed is ridiculously annoying.



I changed the mouse speed once, after playing the first level, haven't touched it since. And the turn speed is suppose to be counted with the 180 degree turning, though I increased my mouse sensitivity enough so I only occasionally used that.



Mussels said:


> holding space to melee, and being unable to move? come on, its nasty.



The melee thing I'd like to be able to change to the mouse's thumb button or something, otherwise it stays true to the somewhat annoying controls that is Resident Evil, lol. 

You've never been able to move while aiming in any Resident Evil game (excluding Outbreak file#2), so don't expect it to change with a bigger number on the end.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

i've never played a previous RE game outside of the wii - i assumed the clunky controls was wii specific.


how does the coop work, one PC, LAN, internet?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> constantly changing mouse and turn speed is ridiculously annoying. holding space to melee, and being unable to move? come on, its nasty.



It's basicly:

Resident Evil, as far as I know, in all RE games, you can't move while aiming. Well in most FPS, you know, the aim is solid, but the bullets still stray from it, but in RE, the aim is shaking instead, to make it feel "real", no one can really hold a gun 100% steady.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> no one can really hold a gun 100% steady.



you havent seen me on the wii  i can play most of the rail shooters with one wiimote in each hand, and still outscore my friends (meaning, my worst hand is still better than them one handed)


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've never played a previous RE game outside of the wii - i assumed the clunky controls was wii specific.
> 
> 
> how does the coop work, one PC, LAN, internet?



They were, but it was always fun imo. And no, two PCs, LAN and internet both supported, but I would assume legit is needed. Also GFWL makes a guest star appearance, I've had no issues with it though.



kid41212003 said:


> It's basicly:
> 
> Resident Evil, as far as I know, in all RE games, you can't move while aiming. Well in most FPS, you know, the aim is solid, but the bullets still stray from it, but in RE, the aim is shaking instead, to make it feel "real", no one can really hold a gun 100% steady.



Only one RE game you could, that was RE: Outbreak File#2, my most favourite RE ever, excluding the first one lol (but there were numerous features in #2, missing in #1 for obvious reasons).

For the whole "real" thing, consider that a few of the characters in RE games are civilians or something of the kind. RE:1 was all Spec ops, RE:2 was a cop and civi, RE:3 was more spec ops lol. Both Outbreak games were eight mainly civis, excluding one cop and one security officer. So no surprise the aiming isn't exactly the easiest thing to do


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you havent seen me on the wii  i can play most of the rail shooters with one wiimote in each hand, and still outscore my friends (meaning, my worst hand is still better than them one handed)



I think you're exceptional or an exception. On or the other  


Myself I have had no problems with the game and with it running DX10. Currently doing 1080p all high no AA w/ a 360 controller. I absolutely love the game.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 23, 2009)

The controls are odd but you do get used to it after a while, the only thing that is anoying is when that damn stupid women keeps getting in the way, god she needs a slap somtimes. apart from a few things i realy got into this game its not to easy or to hard (playing on normal) am on chapter 5/2 i think atm. i do think the game would be better if you could at least use ya knife while moving (i know i wouldent stand there with all them zombies running at me) overall tho its a very nice game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol, Sheva is annoying sometime, but she can be really useful too, like when



Spoiler



Fighting Excellla boss, I let Sheva use the rifle and she did a beautiful job, she always shot at the weak spots!



I'm always let Sheva use the handgun and the rifle, and I use shotgun and machine gun.

When in cover mode she will use the handgun, and in attack mode she'll use the rifle.


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol, Sheva is annoying sometime, but she can be really useful too, like when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've noticed that, she is rather good at targeting an enemies' "weakspot", especially on the bosses.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah she is usefull somtimes, she likes doing head shots but she always seems to get in the way when you are in a tight spot  maybe it can be tweaked in a patch so she don't stick right to my arse every time lol


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 23, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> yeah she is usefull somtimes, she likes doing head shots but she always seems to get in the way when you are in a tight spot  maybe it can be tweaked in a patch so she don't stick right to my arse every time lol



Gotta love how she's always in the way, either standing in front of me getting in the way of my shots, or shooting me in the back with an assault rifle -.-'' Another reason why I strongly suggest playing this with a friend or randoms even.. I once had a random kill me, was rather annoying :/ Raised a bridge for me to cross over a pit of spikes, let it go once I was in the middle.. yay for randoms :|


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

i just played this coop with crusader, muuuuuch more fun.

the annoying ability to not turn around easily is negated by someoen watching your back who alerts you before you die


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Im having issues with the bench mark. It will not install. It says it is a "file" and when i click it it tries to open with windows media center.. wtf?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> Im having issues with the bench mark. It will not install. It says it is a "file" and when i click it it tries to open with windows media center.. wtf?



try adding an .exe extension


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try adding an .exe extension



Your a genious


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 23, 2009)

On the variable i get a S medal @ 105fps 8xAA and moxxed settings.
Fixed is S @ 139.7   8xAA and moxxed settings.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 25, 2009)

Strange things happens to me in game.I was always playing 10DX version all maxed on 1920x1200 gameplay was smooth like always,but was getting cutscenes issue when black screen is when cutscenes plays.So I tried to play 9DX version,in it cutscenes are ok,but game is so slow,everithyng moves with delay.Strange.I tried differend graphic options on 9DX but its same.So i guess my PC cant handle 9DX version only 10DX for RE5


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 25, 2009)

Gosh damn the solar laser shit going up and down the isles were annoying !!!


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 25, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Gosh damn the solar laser shit going up and down the isles were annoying !!!



Lol those were easy to get passed. You'd think the only issue would be the AI, but she managed to get passed them without ever getting hit; I'm starting to like this AI. Better path-finding, more abilities (can actually use grenades compared to some other games..), and is useful in a firefight unless she walks directly in front of you -.-''

Great game though, definitely worth buying for any who haven't yet


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Strange things happens to me in game.I was always playing 10DX version all maxed on 1920x1200 gameplay was smooth like always,but was getting cutscenes issue when black screen is when cutscenes plays.So I tried to play 9DX version,in it cutscenes are ok,but game is so slow,everithyng moves with delay.Strange.I tried differend graphic options on 9DX but its same.So i guess my PC cant handle 9DX version only 10DX for RE5



i had that same issue. DX10 ran like butter at 8xAA, but i got black cutscenes after the first few.

DX9 ran with no black screens, but i needed to drop to 2xAA - and i started getting extremely slow load times when i ran with Vsync on


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got the game this morning and Installing it... I hope its worth the money


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there a specific re5 site for the pc to check for patches and stuff like that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2009)

Im getting the cut scenes also in dx10.... and now I hear a "bloop" noise and then see a msg on the screen saying -voice playpack device found- Bloop... playback device uninstalled... Im like wtf? I didnt even have the head set hooked to the controller.... any ideas ppl?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe it has something to do with the audio on the ATI vid cards, because NVIDIA cards don't have this problem.
Try to disable the audio on the card or something?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the audio on the ATI vid cards, because NVIDIA cards don't have this problem.
> Try to disable the audio on the card or something?


Thank you, I ended up re-installing the game and all but the odd black screen happens... I hope there is a patch soon...I wonder if the 9.8 cat's work better?


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I just got the game this morning and Installing it... I hope its worth the money



IMHO it's worth every cent  I've gotten almost 30hrs in on it since I got it and am still willing to go back and play more (Saint's Row 2 is taking up my time now, lol), that was mostly single player though, since randoms are somewhat annoying half the time. Get a decent friend in with you, and the game will be sooo much better.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I just got the game this morning and Installing it... I hope its worth the money



buy/kidnap a friend and coop it. MUCH more fun.


the playback thing is due to games for windows live, hit home, bring it up, and set the voice chat options manually.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> buy/kidnap a friend and coop it. MUCH more fun.
> 
> 
> the playback thing is due to games for windows live, hit home, bring it up, and set the voice chat options manually.


Thanks Mate, since I re-installed the game The mic problems vanished!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just tried this and i have to say i think its rubbish,the movement is too slow,the controls are a bit slow to respond and the view is cack also there is not enuff ammo and he reloads to slow.I will be uninstalling this rubbish right away.I was on dx10 mode and the frame rate is fine but i just dont like it at all,but then i never liked any of the other RE games.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

tigger said:


> Just tried this and i have to say i think its rubbish,the movement is too slow,the controls are a bit slow to respond and the view is cack also there is not enuff ammo and he reloads to slow.I will be uninstalling this rubbish right away.I was on dx10 mode and the frame rate is fine but i just dont like it at all,but then i never liked any of the other RE games.



i was exactly the same.

the reload and ammo are unlockables! you get money from secret treasures, and you use that to upgrade the weapons.

seriously, give it a shot/try coop. changes so much.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you make him always run? My mates got it and he said the coop is good,but i dunno if i cand stand the game,i suppose i should give it a chance.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

tigger said:


> Can you make him always run? My mates got it and he said the coop is good,but i dunno if i cand stand the game,i suppose i should give it a chance.



you cant always run, but i had no issues with holding shift when needed. 

the thing is, its not a high speed FPS. you dont need to run everywhere, or turn fast - cause the zombies are sloooow. the games designed around its slow control mechanism.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 27, 2009)

This version has A LOT ammo and movement is alot faster than previous RE versions. Killing bosses are alot easier too, there is no need to save special weapon for bosses either, because there's always a way to kill them without even using a single bullet.

The needs of saving ammos like they are diamonds is not needed in this version.


----------

